# 2011 New York Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Traditionally marking the end of the auto show season, the NY Auto Show is often full of surprises. With luxury German automakers having consistent debuts, it's also become a staple for Hyundai, Kia, Subaru, Nissan and Scion. Debuts planned or rumored for the 2011 show include the 2012 Subaru Impreza, Hyundai Accent, Chevy Malibu, Nissan Versa, Volkswagen Beetle, Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8, Mercedes A-Class Concept, Scion FT-86, Lexus LF-Gh Concept and more.

More: *2011 New York Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

